# Started a Meetup Group for fellow SA folks



## sadie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Well I did it...got my Meetup group posted so now the scary part is seeing if anyone actually signs up! I'm not sure really how to get the word out about it, I hope at least a few attend or I will feel kind of silly. 

I started the group just for girls to start with - I know that might sound mean to exclude guys but I think women will be more comfortable with just other girls, and also I won't lie - I don't feel 100% comfortable meeting up with strange men especially if only guys showed up that could possibly freak me out a little bit. I think if the group gets going and lots of people are interested and the other girls feel ok making it for men too then we'll open it up. 

Anyway - I know a few of you have started Meetup groups - what kind of location did you choose? It's tricky because everyone is going to have a different comfort level so I don't want to pick a place that would be too anxiety provoking for others, but still be a nice place to meet?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck. Yes the girls only group sounds liek agood idea.


----------



## AriesTrying (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah that sounds like a great idea! congrats

i go to a group that rents, or just uses a room in a mental health facility. They might be able to let you use a room for free?

or..

a park/garden
a quiet coffee shop
a restaurant patio
some public space.. like a courtyard of bulding
is there a university or college campus nearby?


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! That's really great! I hope it goes well! 
Let us know, OK?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweet! I'm sure you won't regret it!


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Wonderful!

You might consider adding it to our directory of Support and Therapy Groups:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/categories/2.html


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

Please tell us how it goes. I'm considering doing that too but first I have to get myself to attend other meetup groups and be comfortable with that before I start my own.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I don't know if you live in a small town, but don't be discouraged if you do. It took me 6 months to get to the point where I could actually get people to RSVP and show up. I think my group has 11 people now. Unfortunately, even after they sign up, most people don't participate.


----------

